# Wacked Installation!!



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

check out this mess!!!

This was done by a Direct TV subcontractor called "MASTEC", also their dba=advance technologies(advance my arse!)

Check out his handy work and what he did to my brand new home!!

here are the god awful pix:

http://picasaweb.google.com/texasmoose63/WackedDTVInstall

and here is the next folly which happened on 7.17.07:

http://picasaweb.google.com/texasmoose63/MastecSFinestWorkAgainOuch/photo#5088240475751075394

unfrickin reality!!!

Who do i pass this on to @ DTV?

ps He also left the light on up in the attic, didnt find that out till the Fios Verizon(Internet, for the moment) went up there, the dtv installer also cut one of my coax lines leading to our study/den. The fios guy fixed that though, and shut the light upon exiting too. }8^)


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Just so you know, this is what I am getting when trying to click through on your links.

=====================================

Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable.

The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later.

Are you the site owner? Avoid service interruptions in the future by increasing your data transfer limit! Find out how.

Learn more about data transfer.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

At least he used silicone! Does it work? I have seen worse. When they came through my bedroom outside wall(CBS construction) he drilled from the outside with his hammerdrill and blew 2" holes in the plaster on the inside. I wasn't home when this occured. I fixed it myself and got a few credits. I think we had a Mexican.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.com/texasmoose63/WackedDTVInstall

this should work.....................sorry bout geocities, damn bandwidth!!!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Yikes.

In the first pic, the one with the white wall plate, cable to base molding then back up the wall, where does it go?

Pic 3, should have borrowed your vac.

Pic 6. Is that a wall fish gone bad? Wheres that one go?


----------



## jimbojive (Mar 12, 2007)

pretty bad


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Holy smokes. That's terrible. That should definitely be worth some major credits. I'd be a little bitter.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> check out this mess!!!
> 
> This was done by a Direct TV professional installer, not a SUB!!
> 
> ...


Your installer did a better job than any I have had. That wire thru your ceiling down the wall is a hoot. That really is a classic. I had an electrician running conduit on a building and he ran it right thru an expensive ladder which he proceeded to saw in half. Great problem solving skills.

How do you like the FIOS cable service? I just got a new computer and it seems to want to go faster than my cable modem will allow.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

He used the original master bedroom coax, and back fed it into our family room, so he could have the two linx for the HR20 DVR, as it requires 2 feeds, as u know, 1 for each transponder. He didnt charge me for the additional drop, via the master bedroom closet, to feed our H20 HDTV in the master bedroom. But god almighty he was the most lack-a-dasical person I had ever met. He couldn't even apply the silicone in the ceiling of the master closet, he asked me to do it, since I am 6'5" and he was all of 5'5", he was too lazy to go grab the ladder.

I'll take some pix of the outside 5LNB set-up/install once it stops raining, jeez, now I know what "Stevie Ray Vaughan" met when he wrote the song "_Texas Flood"_


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

My God, Glade I dont live in Dallas any more. mine tooke four installer three trips last two to fix the mess the first made 2nd would not touch it.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't see what the big deal is.  



Ok, you're right... that's pretty bad. I would be pee-issed off!


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

FYI ... the prior D*/E* installation company in metro Dallas was replaced a few months ago ... seems D* found another a lot cheaper ... that company is now doing wildblue and making more money for themselves and their installers


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, that's what you get from a "free" professional install. From the simple definition of professional, all it means is that he got paid, whhich he shouldn't have been.

As far as te extrax plate on the wall, why didn't he just take off the existing plate and drill through the back of the box to run the new cable? The connection could have been inside the box and covered by the cover.

The cable coming from the ceiling could have been a simple wall fish. Since they don't do them or charge extra for them, the result is obvious.

The industry has replaced most of the experienced installers with low wage ones, and this is the result.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

Mike500 said:


> Yeah, that's what you get from a "free" professional install. From the simple definition of professional, all it means is that he got paid, whhich he shouldn't have been.
> 
> As far as te extrax plate on the wall, why didn't he just take off the existing plate and drill through the back of the box to run the new cable? The connection could have been inside the box and covered by the cover.
> 
> ...


MOST ?????????? ... I would say almost ALL


----------



## AreBee (Jan 17, 2005)

That's just God-awful. 

I hope they take care of you and make it right.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

That scares the Hell out of me! I don't care how much it costs to do it myself, that's what I'm doing!

The more I see and hear, the less I want any of these clowns coming near my house!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

This is why I ran my own cables!


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Just got off the phone with DTV CSR and they're gonna credit me $10 for 10 months. They also afforded me the contact ph# here in the North Texas Metroplex area and a Quality Control Sup is gonna come have a look at this guy's handywork or lack thereof. I can't wait to see this guy's jaw drop! Let's hope they can resolve this hatchet job of an install for me.


----------



## SatireWolf (Mar 7, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> Just got off the phone with DTV CSR and they're gonna credit me $10 for 10 months. They also afforded me the contact ph# here in the North Texas Metroplex area and a Quality Control Sup is gonna come have a look at this guy's handywork or lack thereof. I can't wait to see this guy's jaw drop! Let's hope they can resolve this hatchet job of an install for me.


One word of advice to keep this from EVER happening again. I do not allow ANYONE to work near or on my house without me present looking over their shoulder. They should explain what they are doing and what they are about to do at every step, whether they like it or not.

The last guy that came out discussed all my options, and did everything beautifully with great attention to detail because of how much 'attention' I was paying to him. I tipped him double what he asked for the 'custom' work that he did. He put in a pole, and extra cabling. Fortunately my house was pre-wired with dual Cat 6 and dual RG6 quad to every single room in the house, terminating in a structured wiring housing in the utility room. (something you should have done for ANY new construction, otherwise you're just asking to shoot yourself in the foot the first time any poorly educated layman comes in to do his thing).

Granted some of the DTV installers are great, Always ask for an advanced installation technician or a supervisor to do any wiring work. Otherwise they'll send Jose, here on a 6 month workaholic trip from across the border. By the time you realize he completely ()*$&%)*(@&$^% you, he'll be back home in Mexico.

True story, happened to me the first time I had DTV do anything for me. If he doesn't speak english very well, send him packing. Find someone that can't run across the border to hide from the last 45 crappy installs he did.


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

Holy!!!! That is a very bad install job!!!! You should check your roof to see if he actually sealed the hole's where the dish was installed.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I had DTV hook up my first system about 10 years ago. Since then I have insisted on doing all work myself. Nothing they do is difficult even antenna alignment if you have a basic knowledge of home construction, fundamental circuits and can read instructions.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

EVAC41 said:


> Holy!!!! That is a very bad install job!!!! You should check your roof to see if he actually sealed the hole's where the dish was installed.


Most of the holes drilled for the dish were done on the 'eave', but I will have the supervisor climb up there, as well as the attic, to verify they were sealed if any of the support brace holes were done above eave/line. I am too big & tall to go up there. I'll end up like "Chevy Chase" in Xmas Vacation, plummeting through into the back bedroom.:eek2:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

SatireWolf said:


> One word of advice to keep this from EVER happening again. I do not allow ANYONE to work near or on my house without me present looking over their shoulder. They should explain what they are doing and what they are about to do at every step, whether they like it or not.


That is a very, very good statement. Granted one should be able to trust someone working on their house/car/whatever, but human nature kicks in and shortcuts are taken. No saying one needs to be so close to they guy that you should buy him dinner and flowers, but on site supervision is well worth your time.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

one thing to remember in all this .... time is money .... nothing in life is free .... you get what you pay for .... if the money is short, shortcuts will be taken


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Disgusting!


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't see nothing wrong with that install maybe a littlle dust, but all holes are seal ,cables are attached to the wall, and I think you didn't want to pay for wallfishin, he should have use white cable but is a job done.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd have to kill someone if they did that to my house.


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

And you probably sign the work order and told him good job. Typical customer


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

This is going to get interesting.

Panchito, are you an installer?

Just wonderin'.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Shouldn't you be complaining about what your contractor/builder did to your new house by now prewiring it correctly?

Yes, the ceiling drop was awful. Yes, the wire runs would have been more attractive if white or beige RG-6 was used and a plastic bushing was inserted in the wall penetrations. Yes, it would have been nice if the installer had a shopvac to take care of the dust.

However, I'd have to say that you more or less did this to yourself. If you wanted the job custom fit to your expectations you should have made arrangements, preferably with a licensed electrical contractor or a local dealer. It sounds like you needed a lot of work that wasn't listed on the work order and that installer accommodated the best he could.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

GeorgeLV said:


> However, I'd have to say that you more or less did this to yourself. If you wanted the job custom fit to your expectations you should have made arrangements, preferably with a licensed electrical contractor or a local dealer. It sounds like you needed a lot of work that wasn't listed on the work order and that installer accommodated the best he could.


!rolling You're kidding me right? Shifting the blame to the OP is ridiculous. I don't consider anything about that installation to be "professional". I'm pretty sure my soon to be 13yr old son could pull off that type of "proffesional" install.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

The install is awful. I'm not going to go so far as george and suggest that the customer should have known beforehand what needed to be run, as most people don't have complete knowledge of the operation of a dbs system. 

I am surprised however, that the OP allowed such an installation to be completed. 

I am an installer, and just as I do when I have techs in my own house, customers frequently are checking up on me to see what is going on. Sometimes they do it by offering drinks, or just walking by to check in. Some even quite irritatingly stand and watch the entire time. 

In any case, were you not present at all for the installation? I would have stopped the installer after the first incredibly stupid thing he did, rather than allow him to continue to destroy my house.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

braven said:


> !rolling You're kidding me right? Shifting the blame to the OP is ridiculous. I don't consider anything about that installation to be "professional". I'm pretty sure my soon to be 13yr old son could pull off that type of "proffesional" install.


Relocating outlets and adding interior wire runs isn't a job that I'd want a satellite installer to do if I cared about the quality of the work. Remember when you get a "factory installation" from the 1-800 number, all you're promised is someone that can mount and point a dish and use a crimping tool to finish RG-6 cables. Everything else falls under the nebulous category of "custom work" and it's it good practice to exercise the due diligence to see if they're licensed or at least have the experience to do it properly.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

This install took place during the same day as my move in and I, unfortunately, was dealing with the movers and making sure they were doing their job correctly. I incorrectly assumed that this DTV installer was on the up & up and after further inspection, he obviously was not. This home, a centex one, was a spec home so I didnt have the luxuries to pick & choose all the various electrical components I would've liked. There were 3 drops installed for CTV, one in master, one in the den, as well as one in the family room. Next time, I will get a professional contractor and pay the few bucks and have it done right. Direct TV's local installer have said they will make this right, and for free I might add. And if they don't I will get another adjustment on my bill, or negate the whole account for breach of contract and get FiOS TV and deal w/out NFL ST.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

First of all, let me say that this install is ugly. I kind of wonder, though, if he would have had a problem running a new line to the location of the DVR. The reason I'm wondering is because it probably would have taken about the same time just to run a new line, unless something major (like a vaulted ceiling or second floor blocking access)was in the way between the dish and the DVR. 

I will say this though. I don't see anything wrong with dropping a cable through the ceiling, as long as it is approved ahead of time by the customer, and only in certain circumstances. The only time I have ever done this in a bedroom is when the tv was hung from the wall close enough to the ceiling that the cable was mostly hidden, and the customer wanted it that way.

When talking to the customer about a wall fish, I always try to present a "free" alternative to the wall fish. I have found that this leaves the ball in their court and prevents them from going off on me for an unexpected charge. More often than not, the alternative is to drop a cable through the ceiling in a closet. You'd be amazed how many people choose the closet drop. I had a customer just yesterday with about 400 square feet of closet space in a million dollar home that went with the closet drop because she didn't want to pay $30 (my flat rate) for a wall fish. That's just crazy.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

a number of installers have found ... once quoted an extra ... the customer agrees ... then renegs when it comes time to pay up .. it isnt always the installer .. but a lot of the time it is


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm really amazed someone could say that job is okay. Either they're trolling or the level of quality and care given to a job has dropped to all time lows. Have you sent these pictures to anyone at DirecTV?


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

I watch anyone who is working on my home. 

If I saw him doing the stuff he did to your home, I would have terminated the install and then took him out back and we would have "discussed" what he was going to do to fix what he destroyed.

I can't believe you let him do the a ceiling drop like that! I would have kicked the guy off my property for even suggesting it.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have been a D* customer for over 10 years and have never used a D* installer to do the job. I have always used the same local company through which I purchase the equipment and the install. Yes, that means that nothing is free and that the equipment is purchased with the installer marking it up......but so what? If you can get an extremely qualified company to do a great job which they stand behind, isn't it worth a few hundred dollars more? Spread that out over the life and use of the equipment and it really does not amount to much at all.


----------



## CobraGuy (Apr 23, 2007)

davring said:


> I think we had a Mexican.


That is totally uncalled for and has no place in this or any other forum. I would hope the mods will remove this post.

Quite honestly, at least around here, Latino's are the hardest working individuals you will ever see. They don't care how tough the job...or how hot it is. They just do it...and do it right.

However, the pictures by the OP show some things that are scary...especially the cable running from the ceiling. That's poor training. I'm betting someone didn't teach him how to properly do the job. Race has nothing to do with that job.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

This installation is pretty funny.. wouldn't think so, if it were my house, though. 

I had a little mexican guy do my HR20 & New Dish installation, too. When I asked him what kind of coax he was going to use, he wasn't familiar with the term "coax", "coaxial cable", or "RG-6". Then he said "oh, the wire? The black kind". Gotta love Ironwood!


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

BTW, the installer told me he was from "_*PERU*_" originally. When I followed up over the phone I offered the DTV CSR the link @ the start of this thread, but she said it would not be necessary. Anyone have a direct link I can shoot these pix to? And I think it is not so smart to pull the 'race' card, the fact of the matter is that the quality of workmanship is something left to be desired. And I guess I am partly to blame that I couldn't keep tabs on this guy from the get go. I should've set an appointment on another date so as to shadow him the duration of the install and question his every move.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Why in the world did you sign off on the work order??


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

PANCHITO said:


> I don't see nothing wrong with that install maybe a littlle dust, but all holes are seal ,cables are attached to the wall, and I think you didn't want to pay for wallfishin, he should have use white cable but is a job done.


Oh the link didnt open for you?.........


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

braven said:


> Why in the world did you sign off on the work order??


Good question.. don't you have to sign the form when they are complete with the install?

Also, you shouldn't have to shadow the installer. D* is supposed to provide "Professional Installation". That means the customer shouldn't HAVE TO watch the installer to make sure he isn't screwing up. Professional Installation means it should be done right the first time, the channels you subscribe to should be working, the equipment being installed should be working, and they should clean up after they are done. The whole subcontractor training issue with D* just amazes me.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> The whole subcontractor training issue with D* just amazes me.


Me too, of course, it amazes me when consumers just let it happen. How many customers allow themselves to get screwed?


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

msmith198025 said:


> Oh the link didnt open for you?.........


It did open and I read clearly that he was there sealing the hole of the ceiling, this job was done with his approval. and that is the way he want it. it's easy to complain and get free stuff from D* and not to mention free wallfish.:nono2:


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> Me too, of course, it amazes me when consumers just let it happen. How many customers allow themselves to get screwed?


that's the way he want it, he was there sealing the hole. You mean how many customers screw D* and get freebee :eek2:


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

PANCHITO said:


> that's the way he want it, he was there sealing the hole. You mean how many customers screw D* and get freebee :eek2:


You mean like my house with 7 DVR's in it? Requiring 14 satellite connections? I was promissed by both DirecTV and the installation company promised me a WB616 or something comperable. I even asked the installation company the day before.

But when they came out, it was 1 WB68 and that was what I got. And my dish is not grounded. The guy who installed my International dish left trash on the ground (not a couple little things - the box the dish came in, foam, plastic, etc.) and couldn't even get it aligned right. And that doesn't include the cancellation of two appointment and eventually having to have a tech supervisor out to fix my international dish. And I had to install my own WB616 and I ran all my own cable, even put compression ends on the end.

The street works both ways. I fully earned my $300 credit to buy a WB616 (which I did when they first came out and they were $289 + shipping). I did everything I could to ensure the installer came out with what the installer were suppose to - even got promises from the installation company - but they were all empty.


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> You mean like my house with 7 DVR's in it? Requiring 14 satellite connections? I was promissed by both DirecTV and the installation company promised me a WB616 or something comperable. I even asked the installation company the day before.
> 
> But when they came out, it was 1 WB68 and that was what I got. And my dish is not grounded. The guy who installed my International dish left trash on the ground (not a couple little things - the box the dish came in, foam, plastic, etc.) and couldn't even get it aligned right. And that doesn't include the cancellation of two appointment and eventually having to have a tech supervisor out to fix my international dish. And I had to install my own WB616 and I ran all my own cable, even put compression ends on the end.
> 
> The street works both ways. I fully earned my $300 credit to buy a WB616 (which I did when they first came out and they were $289 + shipping). I did everything I could to ensure the installer came out with what the installer were suppose to - even got promises from the installation company - but they were all empty.


 2 6x8 multi for 7 DVR'S but I'm sure you want it the 16.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AlbertZeroK said:


> You mean like my house with 7 DVR's in it? Requiring 14 satellite connections? I was promissed by both DirecTV and the installation company promised me a WB616 or something comperable. I even asked the installation company the day before.
> 
> But when they came out, it was 1 WB68 and that was what I got. And my dish is not grounded. The guy who installed my International dish left trash on the ground (not a couple little things - the box the dish came in, foam, plastic, etc.) and couldn't even get it aligned right. And that doesn't include the cancellation of two appointment and eventually having to have a tech supervisor out to fix my international dish. And I had to install my own WB616 and I ran all my own cable, even put compression ends on the end.
> 
> The street works both ways. I fully earned my $300 credit to buy a WB616 (which I did when they first came out and they were $289 + shipping). I did everything I could to ensure the installer came out with what the installer were suppose to - even got promises from the installation company - but they were all empty.


My Staten Island installers must be related to your installers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> My Staten Island installers must be related to your installers.


They were both driving taxis in their previous job?


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Good question.. don't you have to sign the form when they are complete with the install?
> 
> Also, you shouldn't have to shadow the installer. D* is supposed to provide "Professional Installation". That means the customer shouldn't HAVE TO watch the installer to make sure he isn't screwing up. Professional Installation means it should be done right the first time, the channels you subscribe to should be working, the equipment being installed should be working, and they should clean up after they are done. The whole subcontractor training issue with D* just amazes me.


 to be a "professional" D* installer:

1) system works (least when it isn't raining) as the installer leaves the driveway
2) will to work CHEAP


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

AlbertZeroK said:


> Me too, of course, it amazes me when consumers just let it happen. How many customers allow themselves to get screwed?


A LOT ...... 
1) how good is your auto mechanic (aka last part replaced was it)
2) ever buy a car ???


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

PANCHITO said:


> 2 6x8 multi for 7 DVR'S but I'm sure you want it the 16.


Nope. That is an incorrect answer, 2 6x8 multiswitches alone won't do it. And the installer only showed up with one wb68 anyways.



aim2pls said:


> 2) ever buy a car ???


Yes, and the dealer had to write me a check for $800 to get me out of his office after his sales staff failed to do as agreed in the contract, that will be the last used car I buy from a dealer. Although I still got screwed on that car in the end.


----------



## PANCHITO (Apr 8, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> Nope. That is an incorrect answer, 2 6x8 multiswitches alone won't do it. And the installer only showed up with one wb68 anyways.
> 
> O.K how about 2 6x8 multi and 5 high frequency spliters.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

PANCHITO said:


> O.K how about 2 6x8 multi and 5 high frequency spliters.


Sounds great! Now get my local installer's to understand that!

And get directv to put on the work order that I need two wb68's and splitters.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Can you imagine how much worse these stories are going to get in the next year or so with a lot of conversions to the new dish. No wonder D is working so hard on getting the SWM out there...running new cable can't possibly be a good thing.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Then again,

Suck it in and drive on. The installation was a mess but it was free. That is the point. Get something (or nothing) for free.

The exterior walls in the pictures are called "hard wall" and have ridgid foam installation behind them. But you already know that.

There is nothing in the "Basic Installation" that DTV gives with the "free" equipment you are leasing that mentioned hiding wire. The CSR that gave you ten dollars a month should try doing a few installs himself or pay you himself.

I could have done the job so no wire was visible but not for the "F" word.
Sorry (a little) about the mess.

Joe


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

And another thing,

For some reason DTV still will schedule an installation for the same day as a move in. They should know better, grow a set and just say "NO." The customer is always real busy getting moved into a new home with other fish to fry.
You really need the TVs and other equipment placed in the rooms before the installation begins. If the TVs are in different trucks and the used receivers are in the trunk under the toys what should the installer do.....wait around for a few hours?
It is still not a perfect system.

Joe


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

As I said previously, it wouldn't be too hard to fix this mess. The cables can be placed in the wall with a bit of judicious cutting of the drywall, a few pieces of wood, some drywall screws and a little amount of drywall compound.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

Mike500 said:


> As I said previously, it wouldn't be too hard to fix this mess. The cables can be placed in the wall with a bit of judicious cutting of the drywall, a few pieces of wood, some drywall screws and a little amount of drywall compound.


awwww .. no 5 lb sledge ... yup seen that


----------



## jimbojive (Mar 12, 2007)

joe ,If thats what you get for free.
Thats pretty sorry attitude.
from the Installer and DTV.
Beside I ain't really free the Installer gets paid from DTV,
and DTV makes at least 60 a month for 2 yrs.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I love when people say the installation is free...it's a minimum of one year and more likely a two year commitment. That's far from free.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ken S said:


> I love when people say the installation is free...it's a minimum of one year and more likely a two year commitment. That's far from free.


Everywhere I go, even my library, I see signs that say "Buy this and get this "free". Free means without encumbrance. And yet the American public accepts the misuse of this word.

We should rise up as one and protest this vile misuse of the word Free. And, as men, we must retain control of the remote.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

jimbojive said:


> joe ,If thats what you get for free.
> Thats pretty sorry attitude.
> from the Installer and DTV.
> Beside I ain't really free the Installer gets paid from DTV,
> and DTV makes at least 60 a month for 2 yrs.


Jimbijive,

It is not attitude but rather contract specification. Installers are contractors who agree to do a set list of things and get a fixed fee from DTV.

Recently DTV has begun to do the work "in house" but the installers are still treated like contractors.....and they are instructed what is in the "BASIC" installation. They are encouraged to move on and cannot do everything a customer needs or demands unless more money moves.

Brick layers leave when the walls are done even though the place needs a roof.

Like that,

Joe


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

rich584 said:


> We should rise up as one and protest this vile misuse of the word Free. And, as men, we must retain control of the remote.


Yeah! We need to grab our pitchforks and revolt! :lol:


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

braven said:


> Yeah! We need to grab our pitchforks and revolt! :lol:


love your Al Gore quote ... said like a true politican

too bad what became the internet was in use for 20 years before Al Gore said it


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

braven said:


> Yeah! We need to grab our pitchforks and revolt! :lol:


Fred is in agreement.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

aim2pls said:


> love your Al Gore quote ... said like a true politican
> 
> too bad what became the internet was in use for 20 years before Al Gore said it


Think of how many poor fools believed him. Think of how many poor fools think they are going to get a "Professional Installation" from D*. Think of how many poor fools bought HR20s seven or eight months ago and expected them to work properly (I bought (or leased) 3 myself).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

braven said:


> Why in the world did you sign off on the work order??


"I took the initiative in creating the internet"

I can't help but wonder if that was taken out of context. Gore doesn't seem like he would say that and expect someone (anyone) to believe that statement. I gotta Google that.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

and I thought it was bad because the installer did not install the monopoles!


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

rich584 said:


> "I took the initiative in creating the internet"
> 
> I can't help but wonder if that was taken out of context. Gore doesn't seem like he would say that and expect someone (anyone) to believe that statement. I gotta Google that.


Google away my friend.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

braven said:


> Google away my friend.


First thing I found:

http://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

braven said:


> Google away my friend.


You gotta read this:

http://www.firstmonday.org/issues/issue5_10/wiggins/

My father was a politician years ago. Ran for Mayor of a small town and when I asked him why he was going to all hassles of a campaign he replied, "To get rich". Every politician I have ever met was a twister of the truth, if not an outright liar. Including my father.

Al sounds a "little off the wall".


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

So it was indeed a sub who did this hack job. The company's dba is "Mastec" advance technologies and here is their website:

http://www.mastec.com/

Their qc is coming tomorrow to check out his subordinate's handywork or lack thereof!

Even though the guy was in DTV garb and had a DTV sled, i guess they fooled me. Our only other DTV installation was done by a sub in SoCal, but he was in street clothes and had his own beat-up p/u truck.....................


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

rich584 said:


> First thing I found:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp


First thing I found after "Googling":

http://sethf.com/gore/


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> So it was indeed a sub who did this hack job. The company's dba is "Mastec" advance technologies and here is their website:
> 
> http://www.mastec.com/
> 
> ...


Texasmoose,

As an installer for around ten years I always respond to ads for contractors with the question, "Are you in the MASTEC system in any way?" They sometimes run ads as "Advanced Technology" or just don't identify themselves. Nobody I know will work for them. If you look on the back of their truck there is a permanently painted "now hiring" sign.

Again, your pictures showed real crap work, but I bet the QC guy will take pictures and check the ground system. If you have a picture I bet he will hit the road. Hope I'm wrong.

Marylandmoose (831)

Joe


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> So it was indeed a sub who did this hack job. The company's dba is "Mastec" advance technologies and here is their website:
> 
> http://www.mastec.com/
> 
> ...


Mastec is terrible. I had a Mastec QC guy come over to fix problems I was having on the MPEG4 channels. He proceeded to install rubber boots on my coax (I wasn't home...my wife was) connectors. Problem is that he did it on my OTA antenna cable. I am so happy they lost the contract in my area. They have been replaced by Aerosat for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

braven said:


> First thing I found after "Googling":
> 
> http://sethf.com/gore/


My God! Can't begin to tell you how glad I am that we started this. And nobody jumped him right away. We are truly a nation of cattle. How could Blitzer pass that up?

At least I didn't vote for him. Usually vote for myself or Ralph Nader.

VOS, did you catch all this? Fred is shocked! To think a politician would deviate from the truth.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dinotheo said:


> Mastec is terrible. I had a Mastec QC guy come over to fix problems I was having on the MPEG4 channels. He proceeded to install rubber boots on my coax (I wasn't home...my wife was) connectors. Problem is that he did it on my OTA antenna cable. I am so happy they lost the contract in my area. They have been replaced by Aerosat for me.


Be happy you are not close to Staten Island.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> VOS, did you catch all this? Fred is shocked! To think a politician would deviate from the truth.


Q: How can you tell when a politician is lying?
A: When their lips are moving.

What we believe is what we want to. 
Some people I've met just discount anything that runs against their beliefs. 
"If it doesn't support my thinking, it's wrong". 
Not always the best approach to learning. :lol:


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> I am too big & tall to go up there. I'll end up like "Chevy Chase" in Xmas Vacation, plummeting through into the back bedroom.:eek2:


i can understand that, i'm 6'4" 240lbs, don't trust ladders or where i step in my attic.

my condulences on the install, had a very bad one myself. i wasn't home for the install. the installer drill 3 different locations in my living room. blowing out about 2" holes in my plaster.


----------



## brucec32 (Jul 11, 2007)

somewhere along the line American business figured out that Americans were price crazy. "low price" or "free" became the way to sell. obviously you can't make money that way, so corners get cut and standards lowered. As long as we keep buying it, they'll keep doing it. 

I have always paid an electrican to cable my home. Let DTV aim the dish, but leave the rest of it to experts. 

The guy who installed my 5lnb dish last summer showed up without a ladder, nothing to drink (100% humidity and 95 degrees out), got lost even though he called twice for directions, didn't have a map, and took about 4 hours to replace my old dish and install the new one, even though this was as easy an install as possible (near ground level mount on the side of the house, no obstructions, home prewired to that spot already by builder). Also, no compass. 

After waiting hours while he tried to aim it, I asked "what is the azimuth you're shooting for?" since I knew what direction my home faced and could ballpark it for him. His reply? "Azi-what?"

PRO-FESS-IONAL!

I had more problems after he left and wound up getting about $400 in discounts and free service after I complained. 

I would gladly pay $100 more to ensure a highly competent installer. But they'd just send the dummy out and pocket the money anyway. 

Those pics look like the run I did myself to add a second line to a DVR. Just a quick hole through the siding. But then I got that for free too!


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

That's basically why this country is really in trouble. 

Companies have maximized their profist on the short term by buying at the lowest price for the cheapest and marginally adequate and even dangerous goods from Communist China, and still selling them for the same price as they did, when they were still high quality and Made in USA.

The Consumer, as well as the supliers just want cheap. And, they are getting at the expense of the country's future. Jobs and money going overseas help no one but the Communist Chinese build their militsry, which we will have to contend with in the future. The British found out in World War II, when the technology that they provided the Japanese with sales of battleships used in the 1905 Russo-Japanese War came back to haunt them.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

some basic reasoning 
1) americans want top dollar pay and benefits
2) americans want to pay bottom dollar for goods and services
3) unions workers don't want to sweat (i don't live in a right to work state) (notice D* and E* professional installers arent union)


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Mike500 said:


> That's basically why this country is really in trouble.
> 
> Companies have maximized their profist on the short term by buying at the lowest price for the cheapest and marginally adequate and even dangerous goods from Communist China, and still selling them for the same price as they did, when they were still high quality and Made in USA.
> 
> The Consumer, as well as the supliers just want cheap. And, they are getting at the expense of the country's future. Jobs and money going overseas help no one but the Communist Chinese build their militsry, which we will have to contend with in the future. The British found out in World War II, when the technology that they provided the Japanese with sales of battleships used in the 1905 Russo-Japanese War came back to haunt them.


+1

Tonights ABC evening news featured a couple out west who is trying to go a year without buying Chinese, it is tough. 94% of all toys come from China. We can't even mold plastic here anymore. Wallstreet prevails every time.


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

I am Locking my door and turning off the lights Friday when D TV comes to install my system.

Those pics are unbelievable :nono2:


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Here is the latest on my situation. It seems things are going from bad to worse.
Check out the latest folly and pic:

http://picasaweb.google.com/texasmoose63/MastecSFinestWorkAgainOuch/photo#5088240475751075394


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Texasmoose,

I feel for ya but, again, sometimes you have to cut the house apart to hide the wire. DTV offers nothing in the way of hiding cable with the basic installation.
I wonder who carries the insurance in your case? If the tech is an employee (doubt it)? than you need the adjuster's number from MASTEC.

I bet they try to get the repair out of the installer. He will hit the road when he sees the deduction from his third or fourth check. Then you get a whole new guy to run the extra wire when you order a recorder.

So it goes,

Joe


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

This thread has me terrified about my upcoming installation. 
Three new RG6 cable runs will need to be pulled and I will gladly pay a premium for it to be done correctly.

(Of course, the original plan was to custom wire the house before they put drywall up during construction several years ago.)


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> Here is the latest on my situation. It seems things are going from bad to worse.
> Check out the latest folly and pic:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/texasmoose63/MastecSFinestWorkAgainOuch/photo#5088240475751075394


What happened? Did the drill come through the wall or something?

Pics like that are why I avoid wall fishing whenever possible. Sure it makes for a nicer installation (when it goes right), but so many things that can go wrong. This is a perfect example of why its not free and part of the standard install. It takes time and skill to do a wall fish without mucking things up.

While this won't help you out, whenever I do a wall fish, I make it very, very clear to the customer that things can go wrong. It's vital for the customer to understand what I'm atempting to do and what can happen if I'm off on my measurements just a tiny bit.

On the bright side, at least its in a closet, not in the living/family room for the world to see.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

actually this one is in the family room and the wife isn't gonna dig it tonight, so i better get this thing patched up, lol. Wifey aggro, u gotta luv it. NOT!!!!:nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

No help but this is why I do it myself. 
Then I know the idiot/moron doing the job.


----------



## RichH25 (Jun 17, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> No help but this is why I do it myself.
> Then I know the idiot/moron doing the job.


Gotta agree with VOS here. I recently had my basement finished by a general contractor. However, I ran all the CAT5, RG6, phone, and speaker wire so that it would be done the way I wanted it. The only thing I ever want a D* tech to do is align the Dish and / or connect the receiver to the RG6 outlets I already installed in the wall. No offense intended to the quality techs who are on the site. However, I just want to minimize the potential negative impact of intall tech roulette. I had a bad wall fish about 10 years ago from a contractor for speaker wire (obviously not D*) and that was the last time I ever paid anyone to do a wall fish. It may take me longer to do it, but I don't have to rush to get it done because I have 8 other installs scheduled to do the same day.


----------



## tonypitt (Jul 19, 2007)

I certainly empathize with the OP. I just went through a new install after moving. The local contractor here for install is MASTEC, as well. (It is true what one poster mentioned about "Now Hiring" actually being painted on the van. I noticed that while the installer was here and thought it was kind of funny.) (FWIW as well, although I just signed up here to post this, I've lurked on this board for over a year and regularly post at another board with a similar focus.)

At any rate, my install was through Mover's Connection. When I called DTV I explained to them that I'd need a pole mount install and it would be a pretty complex job. They said they'd put that in the notes for the install company.

Installer showed up yesterday and did a beautiful job. Pole mount outside and 2 inside wall fishes (working with a vaulted ceiling, in a pitch black attic with blown insulation and hidden rafters to walk on). His work was the best I'd ever seen. You wouldn't know that it wasn't originally there when the walls were finished.

But the best part: my charge for this whole job--$0. Tech said his paperwork said "no charge" and so that's what I was paying. I tipped him, praised his work profusely, and thanked him for his workmanship. He mentioned while he was doing his install that he fairly recently had moved to the area and that he was working for MASTEC while looking for other jobs. He is a public engineer.

It's totally luck of the draw, I realize. I got very lucky. The OP got the other end of the spectrum. I just wanted to post this here since I was pretty freaked out about my install figuring that the guy was going to wreck my newly constructed home. Not all installers are butchers. Unfortunately, you probably can't tell until the work is underway.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

tonypitt,

Glad it worked for you. I have met a few MASTEC guys who were very competent. Each was looking for another job.

Your last line should be a company motto;" you probably can't tell until the work is underway." And that is really it. Sheet rock covers all and when you start probing around ...smoke......water.......dead stuff......Or, sometimes it goes the way you observed.

Good one,

Joe


----------



## brucec32 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mike500 said:


> That's basically why this country is really in trouble.
> 
> Companies have maximized their profist on the short term by buying at the lowest price for the cheapest and marginally adequate and even dangerous goods from Communist China, and still selling them for the same price as they did, when they were still high quality and Made in USA.
> 
> The Consumer, as well as the supliers just want cheap. And, they are getting at the expense of the country's future. Jobs and money going overseas help no one but the Communist Chinese build their militsry, which we will have to contend with in the future. The British found out in World War II, when the technology that they provided the Japanese with sales of battleships used in the 1905 Russo-Japanese War came back to haunt them.


Way off topic, but even more directly to GB's detriment , I believe at least one of the Kongo class battleships was built in Britain, and the other 3 were based on that plan but built in Japan. Those ships escorted the carriers that bombed places like Pearl Harbor and British ships in the Indian Ocean.

We'll be hit by Chinese, Iraqi, or other weapons 20 years from now that were derived from technologies we "shared" with our "allies" or "trading partners", and that were paid for by the affluence we imported to their nations.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

My only question is why if you can get FIOS did you get DTV? Why settle for an inferior product, especially in a new house. I'd get FIOS in a second if it was available in this area.:eek2:



texasmoose said:


> check out this mess!!!
> 
> This was done by a Direct TV subcontractor called "MASTEC", also their dba=advance technologies(advance my arse!)
> 
> ...


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Impala1ss said:


> My only question is why if you can get FIOS did you get DTV? Why settle for an inferior product, especially in a new house. I'd get FIOS in a second if it was available in this area.:eek2:


Fios Tv isnt available in every area that the internet is


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

tonypitt said:


> I certainly empathize with the OP. I just went through a new install after moving. The local contractor here for install is MASTEC, as wd 2 inside wall fishes (working with a vaulted ceiling, in a pitch black attic with blown insulation and hidden rafters to walk on). His work was the best I'd ever seen. You wouldn't know that it wasn't originally there when the walls were finished.
> 
> But the best part: my charge for this whole job--$0. Tech said his paperwork said "no charge" and so that's what I was paying. I tipped him, praised his work profusely, and thanked him for his workmanship. He mentioned while he was doing his install that he fairly recently had moved to the area and that he was working for MASTEC while looking for other jobs. He is a public engineer.
> 
> It's totally luck of the draw, I realize. I got very lucky. The OP got the other end of the spectrum. I just wanted to post this here since I was pretty freaked out about my install figuring that the guy was going to wreck my newly constructed home. Not all installers are butchers. Unfortunately, you probably can't tell until the work is underway.


Wow! That guy really screwed himself. I'm an independent DirecTV sales and installation agent and that same job would have cost an extra $300-500 just based on description, and I get paid about 2-3 times what those guys make on an install.
I hope you gave him a VERY generous tip. 
Michael Bastianelli
MBAVCS, LLC


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Impala1ss said:


> My only question is why if you can get FIOS did you get DTV? Why settle for an inferior product, especially in a new house. I'd get FIOS in a second if it was available in this area.:eek2:


We would've got FiOS TV had it not been for the fact they don't offer NFL ST. My wife is a big "Steelers" fan, she not big on the cowgirls:eek2: .........and that's all they ever show her in the big D. I am happy that the picture on D* is alot better than Comcrap/TWC.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Was he stoned?

That is a serious question. It really looks like a job someone would do when he is wasted and looking forward to lunch.


----------

